# KC-97 at the March AFB Museum.



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2008)

Here, for your enjoyment for this July 4th, are pictures of a trustworthy warrior from the early cold war days.

I took them at the March AFB museum.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 4, 2008)

hey man nice pics, in the 4th pic down from the top is that an F-104 i see or is it just my eyes playing up


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats a 104


----------

